# PPK Lubrication & Maintenance



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Folks, Been reading alot staying in the background. Just picked up a brand new stainless steel Walther PPK. I am familiar with the normal procedure of cleaning & lubricating a new semi auto pistol but do any of you have any tips as to specific lubrication points as the Booklet that comes with the pistol is very vague.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got a stainless PPK/s. I use Tetra cleaner/lube spray on the internal springs/pivots. This product cleans and then leaves behind a light oil that is fine for this area, which does not see lots of heavy-duty rubbing. 

I use Tetra grease on the portions of the frame and slide that mate with each other. This is an area where light oils are not enough. A regular gun oil would do ok here too, but does not stay in place as well as a light grease. There are a lot of good gun greases out there - but I use Tetra since I can find it locally.

I also use regular gun oil where the barrel/lug and slide touch each other. Pistol runs just fine...

PhilR.


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for your help.


----------

